# ps3 to computer



## jaycey10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi. I have a ps3, pre-paid crazy johns 3g broadband usb, mbr624gu netgear router, a pc ( obviously) a wireless adapter. I cannot figure out how to get it all connected so that i can play ps3 games online. If anyone has some knowledge, diagrams they could share. it would be greatly appreciated.
Please help me!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

This diagram uses an Xbox 360 but it works the exact same way with a PS3










Internet Source (Cable Wire) connects to the Cable Modem.

The cable modem then connects to your router.

The router is where you connect your ethernet cords to hook up either a PC, PS3, Laptop, anything that supports ethernet connectivity. (The ethernet port is located at the back of the PS3)

Note - your PS3 has built-in WiFi - So if your router is a wireless router, you won't need to connect any wires. Just use a wireless connection on the Ps3.


----------

